# Pet shop license???



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry cant think where else to put this....

What is involved in getting a pet shop license or what ever it's called to run a pet shop... 

There's no decent places for herps where I live... You have to travel to find any where half decent and it's been an idea of mine for year's... 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

PSL is issued by the local council and every council will have different requirements.

Best write to your local council and ask for an application form. You can then see what's involved.

Good luck

John


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

vukic said:


> Sorry cant think where else to put this....
> 
> What is involved in getting a pet shop license or what ever it's called to run a pet shop...
> 
> ...


Sadly that dream is thought off by many,and only lived by few,spesh for any length of time anyway :whistling2:


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

I didnt know what part of devon you was living in?
so here are some links.

North devon

Pet Shops

West devon

WDBC : Pet Shop Licences

East devon

East Devon District Council - Pet Shop Licences

Mid devon

Pet Shops


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you guys... I rang my local council... Mddc... I need to do a city and guilds course on pet shop management... Bit of a shock really.... I've kept a variety of animals and I've ran business's yet still have to do a course... :-(

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

what a bummer :bash:


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

If you're passionate about it -- do the course?
: victory:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Gonna.start researching the course now... Lol. 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whizzer69uk (Aug 28, 2012)

Good luck!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

the course is a joke, and usually a sales speal from the company who runs it..
just book on one and get it done, youl be good.


----------



## KJ Reptile Supplies (Mar 1, 2012)

Go back to your Council and tell them that course is being stopped and replaced with:
Certificate in the Principles of Animal Management.
View here: Pet Store Management Course


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

KJ Reptile Supplies said:


> Go back to your Council and tell them that course is being stopped and replaced with:
> Certificate in the Principles of Animal Management.
> View here: Pet Store Management Course


This also looks like its being updated/upgraded according to that link!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Hiya
My council lets you take the course whilst you're setting up/actually in business. The requirement to apply for a licence is simply to be registered on the course. Might be worth asking yours if you can do the same.


----------



## Eskimo_Lissa (Dec 30, 2011)

you have to take a course? for mine I had to fill out an application and they just came out to have a chat with me


----------

